# Sekonda And Raketa



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi all,found 2 Russian watches at the booty,the bootsales around here arn't watch orientated, so i consider myself lucky when i find something! :lol:

First:

This was hard to trace as there are no markings on the dial,but the movement is a Raketa(meaning rocket)Soviet Union 2609.HA 17 or 19(seen the same movement with both) Jewells,

i also think the watch is Raketa, with the Russian federation flag and the Russian emblem on the dial.

The watch, i was told it was purchased in Bulgaria,so not meant for the UK market.

Keeps very good time.





































And the second is a Sekonda Soviet Union 18 jewell pocket watch Cal:3602,

Serial:643337

possibly made in the Tscheljabinsky Watch Factory?

picks to follow.....


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

....


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I like very much the Sekonda pocket watch. :thumbup:

As often happens, it's a re-marking of some Russian Watch Factory. In this case, it's a fine Molnija with 3602 classic pocket watch movement.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> I like very much the Sekonda pocket watch. :thumbup:
> 
> As often happens, it's a re-marking of some Russian Watch Factory. In this case, it's a fine Molnija with 3602 classic pocket watch movement.


Thanks Vaurien,for the great info  ,i will do some research(the net) on Molnija!,i'll be an expert by tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I forgot to ask,would anyone know the ages of either watch,

70's for the watch?

80's for the pocket watch?

I really have no idea?

Any help or a guess,would be appreciated.

Sam. :cheers:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

sam. said:


> I forgot to ask,would anyone know the ages of either watch,
> 
> 70's for the watch?
> 
> ...


The Raketa should be from beginning of 90's. The distinctive sign is the lacking of "CCCP" or USSR on the dial, that happens when the USSR dissolves. B)

The Sekonda could be form 80's, IMVHO.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to ask,would anyone know the ages of either watch,
> ...


When you said you were a Russian watch maniac in your introduction thread,you wasn't joking! :lol:

Thanks once again Vaurien.


----------

